# GTX 470 SLI umbauen oder neue Grafikkarte?



## Loox (8. November 2011)

Hallo!

Schon seit einer Ewigkeit bin ich genervt von der Temperatur meiner SLI Zotac GTX 470, mittlerweile ist mir bekannt dass es bei den 470ern normal ist dass die in Spielen auf über 90° C kommen und enorme Stromfresser sind  Die Leistung ist natürlich auch dementsprechend gut, die beiden in SLI können fast mit den neuen Grafikkarten mithalten was für mich bis jetzt einer der Hauptgründe war die nicht zu tauschen und über die Temperatur und Stromverbrauch hinwegzusehen. Mittlerweile nervts, ich will etwas an der Situation ändern - bis jetzt habe ich 3 Ideen:
*1. Referenzkühler wechseln* _(preislich vergleichsweise günstigere Variante)_
Hier stellt sich die Frage ob der Platz zwischen den Grafikkarten ausreicht, am besten sagt mir der Alpenföhn Peter, einer von diesen
In einem Test habe ich aber gelesen dass er ganze 5 Slots zwischen den Grakas benötigt... Ich habe ein Corsair 650D Case und Asus Formula III Motherboard, im Anhang ein Foto, da kann man den Abstand gut sehen.
*2. die 470er verkaufen und GTX 590 oder Radeon 6990 (eher die) kaufen* _(preislich erträglich)_
Eine Radeon 6990 gibts ab € 560,-
*3. Wasserkühlung einbauen* _(teuer)_
Da ist die Frage ob sich der Aufwand auszahlt. Ich habe ein paar Tests durchgelesen über WAKÜ und Corsair 650D, soll recht schwer sein und da stellt sich die Frage ob da ein Kreislauf reicht weil die SLI 470er schon enorm viel Hitze erzeugt.

Danke im Voraus für die Ratschläge!


----------



## Jackey555 (8. November 2011)

Der Peter passt nur für SLI, wenn du bei der oberen Karte die Lüfter weglässt. Bei einer 470er wäre das aber dann wohl der Hitzetod. Peter fällt also leider weg.

Als Möglichkeit stehen dir der Scythe Setsugen 2 oder der Ac Accelero Xtrem plus zur Auswahl. Das Produkt von AC würde dann jedoch sehr eng anliegen. Der Setsugen 2 nimmt out of the box etwas weniger Slots in Anspruch, hat jedoch eine geringere Kühlleistung. Entweder den Setsugen 2 nehmen und die Slimlüfter tauschen gegen normale oder den AC wobei ich letzteres präferieren würde.

Tip am Rande: Obwohl das Case die Thermik gut ausnutzt wirst du wohl niedrigere CPU-temps haben wenn du den Noctua Richtung Heck blasen lässt. Vor allem mit den 2 470ern, welche eine enorme Wärme produzieren würde ich das in jedem Fall mal ausprobieren.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (8. November 2011)

Würde auch Scythe Setsugen2 mal näher in Augenschein nehmen und falls der Platz reicht den mitgelieferten Lüfter geg. einen stärkeren 120mm Lüfter tauschen.
Ein Test eines Setsugen2 mit alternativen Lüftern auf einer GTX570 gibt einen gewissen Aufschluß über die zu erwartende Leistung auf einer GTX470:
Hardwareoverclock.com | Test: Scythe Setsugen 2 @ Geforce GTX570 - Die perfekte Alternativlsung


----------



## Loox (8. November 2011)

Hallo!

Danke für die Antworten!
Ich habe mich inzwischen ein bisschen umgeschaut und auch zu dem *Scythe Setsugen 2* gekommen aber auch noch den *MSI Twin Frozr II* gefunden (Link),  dieser soll auch nur 2 Slots brauchen. Und dieses Model wird ja auch  auf vielen Grafikkarten verwendet, sollte also nicht so schlecht sein,  oder? Und wie gesagt, der Scythe Setsugen 2 soll recht schwach sein, was  bei einer 470er für mich fatal erscheint - bringt da ein Wechsel des  Lüfters die nötige Leistung? Würden da bei mir überhaupt die Kühler rein passen? 

Edit:
Ist der *Ac Accelero Xtrem plus* nicht zu dick? Ich finde leider keine Slot-Angabe.


----------



## Loox (8. November 2011)

Die Slots aufgehellt für bessere Übersicht.


----------



## Jackey555 (8. November 2011)

Der AC Accelero müsste gerade so passen. Hier mal ein Bild von 2 580ern, was dir die Platzverhältnisse aufzeigt.(KLICK)
Er hätte dann etwas wenig Platz, aber ich denke dennoch das es immer noch die beste Kühllösung wäre. 

Der Twin Frozr 2 erkauft sich seine Kühlleistung durch erhöhte Drehzahl und Lautstärke und stellt meiner Meinung die schlechteste Lösung dar. Dann lieber den Setsugen 2.


EDIT: Vermeide bitte Doppelposts

EDIT2: Ich sehe gerade das du wohl auf deinem Board einen Steckplatz weniger Abstand zwischen den Karten hast als auf dem verlinkten Bild. Daher wird der AC wohl nicht passen. Setsugen 2?


----------



## Loox (8. November 2011)

Ich befürchte einfach dass es nicht ausreicht für die 470er... Sind von sich aus schon extrem heiß.


----------



## Sandy Bridge Sparer (8. November 2011)

Der setsugen 2 müsste aber trotzdem deutlich besser als der referenzkühler sein, du könntest ja auch mal versuchen die Karten zu untervolten.
Für eine Wakü bräuchtest du keine zwei Kreisläufe, im Gehäuse wird es aber eng, du kannst aber einen externen Nova nehmen.


----------



## R@ven (8. November 2011)

Der Twin Frozer II ist der einzige Kühler den du verbauen kannst wenn du noch 1 Slot abstand zwischen den Karten haben willst die anderen wie Accelero Xtrem plus brauchen 3 Slots.

Allerdings kühlt der Xtrem Plus sehr gut darum solltest du trotz Platzproblemen immernoch bessere Temperaturen haben als mit dem Standard Kühler. Nur musst du bedenken das diese Custom Kühler die gesamte Abwärme im Gehäuse verteilen darum musst du eine sehr gute Be-/ Entlüftung haben sonst wird dein Gehäuse zur Sauna.

Ansonsten kann ich dir noch den Zalman VF3000F Gtx 470 Edition empfehlen hab ich selbst auf meinen beiden Gtx 480 drauf. Der Vorteil von diesem im Gegensatz zum Accelero Xtrem plus ist das man dort eine komplette Grundplatte für Ram und Spannungswandler verschrauben kann und nicht jeden Chip einzeln Bekleben muss.Allerdings wird dieser nicht Automatisch gesteuert sondern man kann selbst Regeln über ne kleine Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## Jackey555 (8. November 2011)

Hier ist ein Test in dem ein Setsugen 2 auf einer GTX 470 verbaut wurde. (KLICK) Eventuell hilft dir das ja bei deiner Entscheidung. 
Der Setsugen 2 reicht auf jeden Fall, die Kühlleistung kann aber wie in diesem Test ersichtlich (KLICK) deutlich gesteigert werden wenn man den Slim Lüfter tauscht, was in deinem Fall auch sehr zu empfehlen ist. Damit hättest du eine sehr gute und SLI taugliche Kühlung. Würde hierfür dann aus P/L-Sicht die 120ger Scythe Slipstreams 1200rpm empfehlen. Also 2x Setsugen 2 und 2x Scythe Slipstream 120mm 1200rpm und du hast Ruhe.

EDIT: 





R@ven schrieb:


> Der Twin Frozer II ist der einzige Kühler den du  verbauen kannst wenn du noch 1 Slot abstand zwischen den Karten haben  willst die anderen wie Accelero Xtrem plus brauchen 3 Slots.


 
Was ist mit dem Setsugen 2? Der passt auch.



R@ven schrieb:


> Allerdings  kühlt der Xtrem Plus sehr gut darum solltest du trotz Platzproblemen  immernoch bessere Temperaturen haben als mit dem Standard  Kühler.



Hast du das gepostete Bild des TE und das von mir verlinkte Bild  verglichen? Er hat denke ich einen Slot weniger als gewöhnlich Abstand  auf seinem Board. Bist du sicher dass das passt?


----------



## R@ven (8. November 2011)

Also ich bin nicht gerade für den Setsugen 2 weil der so wie es aussieht, genauso wie die anderen Kühler 3 Slots braucht und auch noch die schlechteste Kühlleistung hat im Gegensatz zu den anderen vorgeschlagenen.
DeXgo - Vier Khler fr die Nvidia GTX470 im Vergleich Luftkhlung-Review / Testbericht (Seite 15)

Und wenn man da nen 25mm Lüfter verbaut könnte es sein das der Kühler überhaupt nicht mehr da reinpasst weil er dann warscheinlich 4 Slots braucht was in dem Gehäuse nicht möglich ist.

Edit: Ja denke schon das des passt, der Abstand zwischen den Slots ist genormt, die Karten hängen dann halt direkt aneinander dadurch dürfte die obere etwas heißer werden, aber noch immer deutlich unter 90 Grad bleiben. Da wäre der Accelero Xtrem warscheinlich die bessere Wahl im gegensatz zum Zalman weil der besser Ansaugen kann. Karte 1 braucht dann Slot 2-4 und Karte 2 braucht Slot 5-7.

Aber wie gesagt ohne gute Gehäusebelüftung verpufft der ganze Vorteile von den Kühlern weil wenn die mit 40 Grad heißer Luft kühlen müssen haste die selben Temperaturen wie vorher. Sprech da aus Erfahrung ^^

Edit 2: Und noch was du musst schauen ob der Kühler bei der unteren Karte dann nicht mit irgendwelchen Anschlüssen am Mainboard kollidiert wie USB oder Frontpanel anschlüssen die sind ja meist ganz unten am Board musst bei mir z.b die Power LED abstecken sonst würde der Kühler den umbiegen.

Also am wenigsten Probleme wirste mit den Twin Frozer Kühlern haben da passt alles sicher und die haben genug Platz zum ansaugen bei den anderen musste nen bissel schaun^^


----------



## Jackey555 (8. November 2011)

R@ven schrieb:


> Also ich bin nicht gerade für den Setsugen 2 weil  der so wie es aussieht, genauso wie die anderen Kühler 3 Slots  braucht





R@ven schrieb:


> Und wenn man da nen 25mm  Lüfter verbaut könnte es sein das der Kühler überhaupt nicht mehr da  reinpasst weil er dann warscheinlich 4 Slots braucht was in dem Gehäuse  nicht möglich ist.



Woher nimmst du nur solche behauptungen? Der Setsugen 2 bracht mit  Slimlüfter genau 2 Slots. Mit 25mm Lüfter ca 2,5 Slots ähnlich wie die  Phantom. Neben den bereits verlinkten Tests kannst du das gerne nochmal  hier nachlesen (KLICK)

Ich möchte dennoch nochmalig meine Frage an dich richten:



Jackey555 schrieb:


> Hast du das gepostete Bild des TE und das von mir verlinkte Bild  verglichen? Er hat denke ich einen Slot weniger als gewöhnlich Abstand  auf seinem Board. Bist du sicher dass das passt?



EDIT:





R@ven schrieb:


> Edit: Ja denke schon das des passt, der Abstand zwischen den Slots ist genormt,



Völliger Blödsinn. Auf meinem Gigabyte Board hab ich zwischen den PCI-E-Slots genau einen Slot Abstand. Das bedeutet als ich CF laufen hatte und beide Karten einen Dual-Slot-Kühler hatten war noch genau 1mm Abstand. 

Ich wäre dir wirklich sehr verbunden, wenn du vor dem posten erstmal überdenken würdest was du von dir gibst.


----------



## R@ven (8. November 2011)

Also ich bin mir zu 99% sicher das der Abstand zwischen den PCIE Slots genormt ist  Aber zum Setsugen ok kann sein das der nur 2 braucht hatte mir nur nen Bild angeschaut da sahs so aus als würde der etwas über die Slotblende stehen.

Aber trotzdem ist der Setsugen jetzt nicht so grade die beste Wahl was die Kühlleistung betrifft die anderen Kühler übertreffen den deutlich. Ich weis garnet ob der Setsugen es packt eine Gtx 470 noch zu Kühlen hab Tests gesehen da hatt die über 90 Grad mit dem.


----------



## Sandy Bridge Sparer (8. November 2011)

Kannst du mal einen Link dazu Posten?


----------



## R@ven (8. November 2011)

Test: Shaman, Setsugen 2 und Peter (Seite 12) - ComputerBase

Find ich bei Furmark jetzt nich sehr berauschend gibts deutlich bessere Alternativen.


----------



## Jackey555 (8. November 2011)

R@ven schrieb:


> Also ich bin mir zu 99% sicher das der Abstand zwischen den PCIE Slots genormt ist


 
 Der Abstand zwischen den Slots ist natürlich genormt. Der Verteilung der  PCIe x16-, der PCIe x8-, oder der PCIe X1-Slots ist jedoch nicht  genormt. D.h. die Abstände der für eine Grafikkarte passenden Slots  variieren je nach Boardlayout.

Der TE hat nach dem Bild wohl doch 3 Slots frei womit ein AC Accelero Xtrem knapp passen  würde, und ein Setsugen 2 wohl auch mit  Alternativlüfter wohl noch  etwas mehr Platz hätte.


----------



## facehugger (8. November 2011)

Da ich kein Freund von SLI/Crossfire-Lösungen bin, würde ich die beiden GTX470 verticken und mir eine von diesen GTX580 gönnen:


KFA² GeForce GTX 580 Anarchy, 1.5GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI | Geizhals.at Deutschland
ASUS ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD5, GeForce GTX 580, 1.5GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CQ40-W0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 580 Triple Fan, 1.5GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GV-N580UD-15I) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Gruß


----------



## Loox (8. November 2011)

Hallo,

danke an alle für die zahlreichen Antworten und Vorschläge! Ich habe soeben ein Foto von der Seite gemacht damit man die Abstände noch besser sehen kann.
Also bis jetzt sagt mir am meisten der *Arctic Accelero Xtreme Plus II* (Link) zu, gefolgt von *MSI Twin Frozr II* (Link), wenn keiner der beiden passen sollte, würde ich auf den Setsugen 2 mit einem anderen Lüfter ausweichen.
Kann jemand genau sagen ob in diesen Abstand der *Arctic Accelero Xtreme Plus II* passen würde? Wie gesagt - wäre mir am liebsten.Und wenn nichts davon funktioniert, kaufe ich eine andere Grafikkarte ...

Edit:
laut der Herstellerseite ist Arctic Accelero Xtreme Plus II 50mm hoch, zwischen den Platinen der beiden Grakas sind 60mm, wieviel mm muss man noch zusätzlich dazu rechnen für die Chip-Höhe zb?


----------



## Jackey555 (8. November 2011)

Das wird verdammt knapp. 3 Slots hast du jeweils frei, über dem Netzteil etwas mehr. Der Accelero braucht genau 3 Slots. Dadurch wird die Kühlleistung etwas sinken aber denke ich dennoch ausreichend sein. Kann man meiner Meinung nach machen.

Der Vorschlag mit der GTX 580 gefällt mir jedoch auch. Was bekommt man denn noch für die 470er?


----------



## Loox (9. November 2011)

Alles klar, werde ich ausprobieren. Kann ja nur besser werden. 
Für die 470er bekommt man zZ vielleicht zwischen 170 und 200 €, mit viel Glück.  Da kostet ja der Kühler schon wie 1/2 der Karte


----------



## Jackey555 (9. November 2011)

Wirst du jetzt den Accelero holen? Wenn ja würde ich mich über eine  Rückmeldung freuen was sich an den Temps geändert hat und wie warm vor  allem die obere Karte wird. Dann musst du aber auf jeden Fall auch den  CP-Kühler drehen und Richtung Heck blasen lassen. Der AC wird das Gehäuse ordentlich erwärmen und der CPU Kühler würde dann sämtliche Warme Luft der Grakas abbekommen.


----------



## Loox (9. November 2011)

Ich schwanke noch zwischen 2x Accelero holen + tauschen oder einfach neue Grafikkarte kaufen... Ich werde mich auf jeden Fall wieder melden sobald es entschieden ist und den Tausch, falls ich mich dazu entscheiden sollte, dokumentieren und die Unterschiede aufzeichnen. Leider findet man zu der Thematik recht wenig Erfahrungsberichte.

Der CP-Kühler wird auch umgedreht, die beiden Lüfter blasen jetzt die Luft auf die Lamellen, wenn ich den umdrehe, habe ich mir überlegt den CP-Lüfter der sich näher an dem Case-Heck befindet rausblasen zu lassen, so sollte dann doch die ganze warme Luft doch aus dem Case rausbefördert werden? Im Moment blässt bei mir ein großer Corsair vorne die Luft rein und am Heck und der Decke saugen 3 Lüfter die Luft raus.


----------



## facehugger (9. November 2011)

Loox schrieb:


> Da kostet ja der Kühler schon wie 1/2 der Karte


Deswegen ja auch mein Vorschlag mit der GTX580. Und du umgehst die ganzen SLI-Problemchen... PS: deine Lüfteranordnung passt schon so. Vorne/unten rein und hinten/oben raus ist die emphohlene Konfiguration für einen guten Luftrom im Case.

Gruß


----------



## Jackey555 (9. November 2011)

Loox schrieb:


> Der CP-Kühler wird auch umgedreht, die beiden Lüfter blasen jetzt die Luft auf die Lamellen, wenn ich den umdrehe, habe ich mir überlegt den CP-Lüfter der sich näher an dem Case-Heck befindet rausblasen zu lassen



OMG. Auf jeden Fall beide Lüfter die sich am CPU-Kühler befinden in die gleiche Richtung blasen lassen, also in deinem Fall Richtung Heck. Ansonsten arbeiten die ja gegeneinander. Das solltest du sofort in Angriff nehmen!


----------



## facehugger (9. November 2011)

Jackey555 schrieb:


> OMG. Auf jeden Fall beide Lüfter die sich am CPU-Kühler befinden in die gleiche Richtung blasen lassen, also in deinem Fall Richtung Heck. Ansonsten arbeiten die ja gegeneinander. Das solltest du sofort in Angriff nehmen!


Jap. So siehts aus

Gruß


----------



## Loox (9. November 2011)

Wird heute umgedreht und gleich bei der Gelegenheit die Noctua-Lüfter gegen be quiet! (link) getauscht (nur aus Schönheitsgründen) 

Edit:
Getauscht, gedreht. Jetzt sind die Grafikkarten dran


----------



## Jackey555 (10. November 2011)

Sieht schon besser aus Haben sich die CPU Temps signifikant verbessert?


----------



## kmf (10. November 2011)

Also ich hab beste Erfahrungen mit Wakü gemacht. Bei meinem 470er SLi-Sys habe ich unterm Schreibtisch einen 560er Radi befestigt, welcher von 4 SilentWings 140 bei ~9,5-10V befächelt wird. Angekoppelt per Schnellverschlusskupplungen VL3N. An der Rückseite vom Tower, dort wo normalerweise der 120er Lüfter sitzt, steckt zusätzlich noch ein 120er Radi. Zusammen reicht diese Kühlfläche aus, um die drei Hitzköpfe 2x GTX470 und den QX9770 mit moderatem OC auf weitaus niedrigeren Temperaturen zu halten, als eine Lukü jemals imstande wäre. Und vor allem bei einem Geräuschniveau, welches man so gar nicht gewohnt ist. Die 140er Lüfter sind bei 9,5V fast unhörbar, das gilt auch für den einen 120er Lüfter im Tower. Die Festplattenzugriffe sind jetzt mit die größte Lärmquelle. 

Kostet zwar ein bisschen Geld, lohnt aber. Ich würd mich mal im Gebrauchtmarkt umgucken, da gibt es viele interessante Angebote.


----------



## Loox (10. November 2011)

> Sieht schon besser aus Haben sich die CPU Temps signifikant verbessert?


Ja, allerdings - die CPU ist 4-5 Grad kühler und die obere Grafikkarte 2 Grad kühler. Ist jetzt nicht die Welt, aber immerhin! 
Musste aber direkt nach dem Umbau meinen ersten Bluescreen erleben, war  leider zu langsam die Fehlermeldung aufzuschreiben, hat irgendwas mit  fehlenden Treibern zutun. Ich vermute dass es die CPU-Treiber sind weil  direkt nach dem ersten Start nach dem Umbau stand die Meldung dass sich  eine neue CPU in Gehäuse gefinden soll und die Treiber installiert  werden müssen. Habe dann die default-Einstellungen ausgewählt in der  Hoffnung dass es sich von selber legt. Hat alles funktioniert bis auf den Bluescreen. Wenn er wieder kommen  sollte, installiere ich die Treiber neu.

Werde heute noch die 2 oberen 120er Enermax Lüfter gegen stärkere von be quiet! tauschen, bin nicht wirklich zufrieden mit der Leisung. Nehme wahrscheinlich diese - Shadow Wings SW1 PWM 140mm. Bin mir aber noch nicht ganz sicher.



> Also ich hab beste Erfahrungen mit Wakü gemacht. Bei meinem 470er  SLi-Sys habe ich unterm Schreibtisch einen 560er Radi befestigt, welcher  von 4 SilentWings 140 bei ~9,5-10V befächelt wird. Angekoppelt per  Schnellverschlusskupplungen VL3N. An der Rückseite vom Tower, dort wo  normalerweise der 120er Lüfter sitzt, steckt zusätzlich noch ein 120er  Radi. Zusammen reicht diese Kühlfläche aus, um die drei Hitzköpfe 2x  GTX470 und den QX9770 mit moderatem OC auf weitaus niedrigeren  Temperaturen zu halten, als eine Lukü jemals imstande wäre. Und vor  allem bei einem Geräuschniveau, welches man so gar nicht gewohnt ist.  Die 140er Lüfter sind bei 9,5V fast unhörbar, das gilt auch für den  einen 120er Lüfter im Tower. Die Festplattenzugriffe sind jetzt mit die  größte Lärmquelle.
> 
> Kostet zwar ein bisschen Geld, lohnt aber. Ich würd mich mal im Gebrauchtmarkt umgucken, da gibt es viele interessante Angebote.


Habe mir auch schon überlegt eine Wakü einzubauen, wäre leider die teuerste Lösung in meinem Fall. Vielleicht später. Danke für die Info, jetzt weiß ich in etwa was ich dafür brauchen würde!


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (10. November 2011)

Einen Tipp noch - je nachdem, wie viele Festplatten du benutzt -> einen HDD-Käfig aus dem Gehäuse nehmen und den anderen umsetzen, sodass der Luftstrom der Frontlüfter ungehindert zu den Grafikkarten durchkommt. Afair kann man die ja bei dem Gehäuse entfernen...
Etwa so LINK.


----------



## Loox (10. November 2011)

> Einen Tipp noch - je nachdem, wie viele Festplatten du benutzt ->  einen HDD-Käfig aus dem Gehäuse nehmen und den anderen umsetzen, sodass  der Luftstrom der Frontlüfter ungehindert zu den Grafikkarten  durchkommt. Afair kann man die ja bei dem Gehäuse entfernen...
> Etwa so LINK.


Ein Käfig ist bei mir schon draußen, und den zweiten werde ich so versetzen wie du beschrieben hast, bringt das echt so viel? Ich bin irgendwie nicht wirklich von dem Corsair-Lüfter überzeugt der da drinnen installiert ist, das ist der da - Black 200mm Case Fan. Das Problem ist nur dass da auch keine weiteren Löcher zu finden sind, also geht anscheinend nur 200mm und die sind, soweit ich weiß, alle ca so stark wie der von Corsair...


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (10. November 2011)

Wie viel es praktisch bringt, kann ich dir nicht sagen - ich hab' die Möglichkeit bei meinem jetzigen Case leider nicht (und das ist bisher das einzige Manko an meiner Silent-Kiste ).
In der Theorie ein ein paar Grad und etwas Ruhe, sofern die anderen Lüfter nicht eh lauter sind.
Der Festplattenkäfig hängt direkt im unteren Luftstrom und sorgt für Verwirbelungen und Widerstand- sitzt er weiter weg, ist der Luftstrom ungebremst.
Wär' cool, wenn du von deinen Erfahrungen berichtest !

/Edit - Wegen Ersatzlüftern - du nimmst den jetzigen aus dem Case und misst die Abstände der Bohrungen am Lüfter mit einem Lineal. Dann kannst du schauen, welche Ersatzlüfter passen. Der Lüfterdurchmesser ist bei solchen "Sondergrößen" nicht gleich dem Lochabstand !


----------



## Jackey555 (10. November 2011)

Bei mir hat die Entfernung des HDD-Käfigs als ich CF hatte 7 Grad bei der oberen Karte gebracht. Ist aber leider nicht übertragbar. Würde es dennoch ausprobieren.


----------



## facehugger (10. November 2011)

Wenn diese passen würden:


Cooler Master MegaFlow rot 200x200x30mm, 700rpm, 185.9m³/h, 19dB(A) (R4-LUS-07AR-GP) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Cooler Master MegaFlow blau 200x200x30mm, 700rpm, 185.9m³/h, 19dB(A) (R4-LUS-07AB-GP) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
solltest du kein Airflow-Problem mehr haben Obwohl ich ja immer noch für die andere Option wäre: die 2 GTX470 raus und eine GTX580 rein. Du sparst dir den ganzen "Bastelstress" (der ja auch Spaß machen kann) und hast hicht sooo viel weniger Leistung, aber weniger Stromverbrauch. Zudem umgehst du die ganzen Multi-GPU-Auswirkungen... aber das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung

Gruß


----------



## Loox (10. November 2011)

Der Käfig wird umgestellt, das steht fest! 

*@Facehugger*
Den Cooler Master in Rot habe ich mir auch schon angeschaut, wird wahrscheinlich eh der werden. Ich finde nur keine Daten vom Corsair Lüfter für einen direkten Vergleich zwischen den Luftmengen, das ist ja der einzige Lüfter bei mir der die Luft ansaugt. Ich habe auch Bedenken bezüglich der Tiefe von 30mm, der von Corsair hat 20mm. Auf diesem Bild von *fisch@namenssuche* ist da noch eine Erhebung unter dem großen Lüfter rechts unten im Bild. Oder sollte der Cooler Master genau so reinpassen wie der auf dem Bild? Was ist das für ein Lüfter auf dem Bild? Dann könnte man ja seine Tiefe vergleichen.

Mittlerweile überlege ich auch schon einfach eine GTX580 (ASUS ENGTX580) zu kaufen, hängt davon ab ob man mir die GTX470er abnimmt, will die nicht einfach rumliegen haben.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/3078-fisch-namenssuche.html


----------



## facehugger (10. November 2011)

*@Loox*: hier hast du noch einmal die genauen Maße des Coolermaster-Luffis:


CoolerMaster MegaFlow rot 20cm Lüfter
Ob er in dein Case passt Wenn es eine GTX580 werden soll, könntest du auch diese in Betracht ziehen:


KFA² GeForce GTX 580 Anarchy, 1.5GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI | Geizhals.at Deutschland
die ab Werk leiseste GTX580, sagt auch PCGH

Gruß


----------



## Jackey555 (10. November 2011)

facehugger schrieb:


> *@Loox*
> Ob er in dein Case passt Wenn es eine GTX580 werden soll, könntest du auch diese in Betracht ziehen:
> 
> 
> ...




Würde ich auch machen wenn es eine 580er sein soll. Hat den AC Accelero ab Werk verbaut, also den Kühler den du wolltest.


----------



## facehugger (10. November 2011)

Jackey555 schrieb:


> Hat den AC Accelero ab Werk verbaut, also den Kühler den du wolltest.


Ist ein ganz feiner. Hab ihn ja selbst auf meiner übertakteten GTX480 drauf und kühlt sie unhörbar unter Spielelast bei knapp über 60°C

Gruß


----------



## Loox (10. November 2011)

So... 4 Lüfter eingebaut, Käfig bewegt, jetzt schauts schon  viel besser aus, dazu noch absolut unhörbar in 2D 
Temperaturen im Gehäuse sind jetzt um weitere 5-6 Grad runtergefallen, recht kühl im Vergleich zum Ausgangszustand Jetzt wird erstmal 3D getestet, mal schauen wie da die Unterschiede sind.

Ja, die KFA² 580 Anarchy schaue ich mir jetzt genauer an, hört sich sehr interessant an! 

_Edit:_
in 3D erwärmt sich die Luft im Gehäuse auf 27-28°, was im Vergleich zu Vorher ein Gefrierfach-Zustand darstellt, bin sehr zufrieden. Man muss dazu sagen dass die beiden GTX470er jetzt auch statt 95° *nur* 88° erreichen.


----------



## oldDirty (11. November 2011)

Hat Dir vorher noch nie jemand gesagt, das ungehindeter Luftstrom das NonplusUltra ist?
Btw, wenn Du die Karten nicht oclocked hast, kannst auch etwas die GPU Spannung senken mit Afterburner. Eine kleine Maßnahme um Temps und Verbrauch zu senken.


----------



## Loox (11. November 2011)

Das ist mir schon bewusst, habe nur nicht damit gerechnet dass es in meinem Fall so einen Unterschied ausmachen würde.


----------



## mars321 (11. November 2011)

Ich denke die Temperaturen sind doch jetzt annehmbar.


----------



## facehugger (11. November 2011)

Der aktuelle Zustand sieht sehr gut aus und die gemessenen Temps sind doch klasse Nun bleibt bloß noch die Frage: lässt du die beiden GTX470 drin oder schwenkst du doch auf eine Single-GPU um

Gruß


----------

